# Fredclarkerea After Dark ‘SVO Black Pearl’ FCC/AOS



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2012)

(Mormodia Painted Desert x Catasetum Donna Wise)
Should be named "Beyond Dark"!


----------



## li'l frog (Jan 16, 2012)

What an excellent picture! They usually pick up the sparkle on the flower parts and reflect light all over. That is a great picture of a beautiful plant.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2012)

Great picture!! :clap:


----------



## Chuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice photo.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow that's incredible!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow that's super duper dark!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoa!


----------



## jblanford (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW!! Dot, That is just "AWESOME", thanks.... Jim.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yowser! That is AWESOME! :drool:


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2012)

I really like this plant and most of your collection Dot. And your photographs are stunning as well, this one is no exception. A dark flower on a dark background and you still were able to make it stand out.

Well done!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2012)

li'l frog said:


> What an excellent picture! They usually pick up the sparkle on the flower parts and reflect light all over. That is a great picture of a beautiful plant.


I couldn't agree more! :drool::drool::drool:

li'l frog - is yours in spike?
Dot - did it bloom last year around the same time?
Mine was in bloom mid Dec last year, so far nothing! :sob:
I made some changes in the fertilizing & potting media on all my stanhopea alliance so not sure if that. All have grown well, all have put up new growths recently so maybe they'll just be late this year?


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 17, 2012)

What an awesome plant with utterly spectacular flowers! Dot, Your photography skills are nothing short of SUPERB! :clap::drool::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 17, 2012)

wow!


----------



## Evergreen (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing plant and photo, well done Dot!


----------



## li'l frog (Jan 17, 2012)

Rose, one is just loosing its leaves now, no spike. The second one went dormant, no spike, in October. That one has a new growth, about 3" tall already. They sit next to each other. Go figure.


----------



## Clark (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!



Marc said:


> I really like this plant and most of your collection Dot. And your photographs are stunning as well, this one is no exception. A dark flower on a dark background and you still were able to make it stand out.
> 
> Well done!


It was a difficult one to photograph. I must admit that I darkened the pot because it was distracting to the photo.



goldenrose said:


> I couldn't agree more! :drool::drool::drool:
> 
> li'l frog - is yours in spike?
> Dot - did it bloom last year around the same time?
> ...


This is the first time it's bloomed, Rose. If you look closely, you'll see it lost one bud and another never developed. Maybe next year the plant with be stronger, and the flower arrangement better.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh wow! Amazing, dark color!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 18, 2012)

Dang nice!


----------

